# Light Skin around Brows!!



## Kels823 (Aug 16, 2006)

The skin around my brows (above and below and under) is very light.. about 2 shades lighter than my skin. This has been a prob always but cuz I got a pretty nice tan this summer (Im normally NC45 but Im about NC50 now..), its very noticeable. I was looking for ideas? I tried sunless tanner but it looked weird.. Right now I use my foundation over it but it still looks noticeable..  

Suggestions, etc? TIA!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

hrm. darker concealer there? Kind of like when I get sunglasses lines/rings, I just use a darker concealer to cover it...maybe?


----------



## LaJoi (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd try a concealer, too, if you know you are buffing the foundation into your eyebrows well and they still have light areas around them. This happens a lot when you get your eyebrows shaped, too! LOL I've noticed, there's always a slightly lighter line/area underneath my brows...but it doesn't really stand out like, BAM!! haha...Try that pot concealer so the color will stick. It'll probably insure you better than a foundation.


----------



## sarzio (Aug 21, 2006)

I think that pretty much happens to everyone so do not dispare... if the concealer thing doesn't work out, perhaps you could try to disguise it with a hi light colour on your brow (if you don't already use one) I find that helps for me... mind you, our skin tones are on opposite ends of the spectrum (NW100 in hyperreal hahaha yes I'm THAT pale)


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.. I went to the counter Friday and wound up buying a Studio Stick in NC50.. It really did help.


----------

